# Hi from California



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm Bryana... I show and breed dogs. A few weeks ago I started doing more research on genetics and found this hobby. I see there is a lot of dedicated people breeding some beautiful mice and decided to try to breed some feeders for kicks and giggles, plus it wouldn't hurt to gain first hand experience with genetics. I have a friend with reptiles who these will go to as I know pet store mice are not show quality by any means. I am interested in obtaining some of quality after a while but until I pick out a variety I want focus on and persue... I have these guys to play around with.

I got a black banded female, black dutch female, self gray female (very strange gray, lots of white speckles mixed in. Will have to start another thread for that.), and gray banded male.

I'm sure I will learn a bunch here.

I included a really bad photo of them in their "bring home box"


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Bryana! Welcome to the forums  Your meeces look lovely!


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Think they're quite cute for what I need, haha. I can't wait to see what will come out of these guys.

Edit: I just figured out my little gray girl is a roan... does anyone have any information about the genetics of this type?


----------

